# SBW - Shekel Brainweigh



## System (3 September 2018)

Shekel Brainweigh Ltd has been developing, manufacturing and distributing advanced weighing systems for the retail, healthcare and industrial markets since the 1970s. The Company's Research and Development (R&D) team has designed the hardware and software required to produce key components of digital scales. These key components are then incorporated into either weighing products produced by third party Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEMs) or the Company's own branded products, which are sold directly in France and Israel and through a global network of distributors around the world.

The Company also produces its own range of physician's scales, special needs scales (such as wheelchair and ramp scales) and domestic scales. The Company markets these products under the Healthweigh® brand.

Recently the Company opened an innovation lab in Tel Aviv, staffed by algorithm engineers and Artificial Intelligence (AI) researchers, in order to generate innovative end-to-end solutions, primarily for the retail market.

It is anticipated that SBW will list on the ASX during October 2018.

https://www.shekelbrainweigh.com


----------



## verce (6 July 2020)




----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 July 2020)

more packaging


----------



## verce (7 July 2020)

Currently generating roughly ~30 million AUD in revenue, market cap only ~12 million AUD.

*Top players in global self-checkout market

1. NCR Corporation
2. Toshiba TEC Corporation*
3. Diebold Nixdorf Incorporated* 
4. Fujitsu Limited IBM Corp*

*Customers of Shekel Brainweigh
*
Also operating in the strictly regulated healthcare vertical.





*The real exciting stuff is in the retail innovation division.*

https://www.lfedge.org/2020/02/13/n...ensor-fusion-for-intelligent-loss-prevention/

*NRF 2020 Intel Demo: Real Time Sensor Fusion for Intelligent Loss Prevention*

For the one-year anniversary of ORI, six initiative members Edgify, Flooid, *Shekel* and LF Edge members HP, IOTech and Intel inspired by the initiative, worked together on a demo for the Intel booth that showcased the value of Real Time Sensor Fusion for a loss prevention use case at self-checkout. The retail environment has become incredibly complex. The latest technologies enable data-driven experiences and unlock business value like never before, yet there is still a lack of interoperability making it difficult for retailers to deploy integrated solutions with speed and ease. The demo illustrates how integration roadblocks can be a thing of the past.

The demo pulls together real time data through the EdgeX middleware from different common systems including POS real-time transaction log, CV-based object detection, scale solution, and RFID, and data fusion—all in a single pane of glass.










The technology has actual utility, and it's abundantly clear society is moving in that direction and away from traditional checkout systems. Especially with the current COVID19 environment. The less humans required the better. 

Also working with Japanese multinational Hitachi on micro-market technology called Capsule.


----------



## verce (7 July 2020)

PDF Attached.


----------



## verce (7 July 2020)




----------



## verce (8 July 2020)




----------



## verce (10 July 2020)

By the way, hidden away in the most recent *Annual Report* dated *31/03/20:
*




I suspect this news got overshadowed by COVID-19 at the time, and hasn't properly been priced in yet.


----------



## verce (12 July 2020)

Hoping the positive momentum continues tomorrow. Welcome any discussion.


----------



## verce (14 July 2020)




----------



## verce (14 July 2020)

I did some research online, and I came across this Annual Report, released June 2020 (very recently), by French mass-market retail Group "*Groupe Casino*"

https://www.groupe-casino.fr/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/RapportActivite_Casino_2019_EN.pdf

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Groupe_Casino

As an historical player in mass-market retail in France, the Group also started to grow internationally at the end of the 90s. It acquired GPA and Grupo Éxito in 1999, major companies in mass-market retail in Brazil and in Colombia.

*Casino Group operates across all food and non-food formats: hypermarkets, supermarkets, convenience stores, discount stores and wholesale stores*. Other than the eponymous "Géant Casino" and "Casino Supermarchés", Casino Group owns other brands such as Monoprix, Franprix, Leader Price, Cdiscount, Vival, Spar, Sherpa and Le Petit Casino

*They have ~226,606 employees worldwide, of which ~75,449 are in France.*

*Casino Group is the source of many innovations such as the first distributor's brand in 1901, the first self-service store in 1948 or even the display of a sell-by date on consumer products in 1959.*

*A historic player in French retailing since 1898, the Casino Group is one of the world leaders in food retailing with more than 12,200 stores worldwide, located in France, Latin America and the Indian Ocean and a turnover of 37.8 billion euro.*

Anyway, if you look at *page 40-43* on their recent Annual Report, we see some commentary from Shekel Brainweigh:









This seems very positive to me - to be specifically mentioned in the Annual Report of a European giant with a proven track record of innovation and technology adoption (and billions of Euro in revenue each year). Could this be the first of many more autonomous stores? Keen to hear what others think.


----------



## verce (16 July 2020)

*5 Tech Trends Expected To Shape Retail Through The End Of The Year As Result Of The Coronavirus Pandemic*

07/15/20 AT 12:57 PM

*KEY POINTS*


Retail sales were up in May but they're still below February levels. June figures are due Thursday

The National Retail Federation says back-to-school shopping is expected to be up over last year, driven by purchases of laptops and peripherals

*Among the electronic solutions retailers are pursuing are cashierless checkout systems and innovations in delivery options*
The coronavirus pandemic has accelerated digital plans by retailers attempting to “futureproof” their operations to meet fast-changing consumer behavior, advisory company Coresight Research reported Wednesday.

“Retailers and brands will need to collaborate more than ever with technology startups to futureproof their businesses and be better equipped to meet fast-changing consumer demand and behavior,” Coresight said.

Coresight reported the pandemic has piqued consumer interest in cashierless models. *Technology firm Shekel Brainweigh said 87% of respondents to its global consumer survey indicated they would choose stores with self-checkout over those with only cashier lines.*

“More retailers and brands will focus on AI [artificial intelligence] and ML as the core technologies underlying demand forecasting solutions, as these can realize a high degree of automation—applying algorithms with minimum intervention from data scientists. Some innovators have already begun to disrupt this sector,” Coresight said.

_Source: International Business Times https://www.ibtimes.com/5-tech-tren...-end-year-result-coronavirus-pandemic-3011819_


----------



## verce (29 July 2020)

Sure is quiet in here.


----------



## verce (30 July 2020)

https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...-Brainweigh-Innovendi-Autonomous-Micro-Market

*Demand for Shekel Brainweigh Innovendi Autonomous Micro Market Solution Grows Following Latest Technology Enhancements*

_Growth Attributed to Market Demand and Recent Product Enhancements in Checkout Speed, Accuracy and Operational Excellence_

TEL AVIV, Israel--(BUSINESS WIRE)--*Shekel Brainweigh Ltd. (ASX: SBW), the leader in advanced weighing technology, announces it experienced more than 20 percent growth for its Innovendi business as global retailers look for frictionless customer shopping experiences while mitigating shrinkage risks.* Innovendi is an unattended automated locked micro market cooler equipped with smart shelves, providing full autonomous solution for reliable self-service of products. The increased demand is also attributed to significant improvements in Shekel Brainweigh’s technology released in a recent major software upgrade. This upgrade improves checkout speed by 25 percent, allowing faster shopping experience with smaller queues, increased social distancing, improved performance and product recognition accuracy. The Innovendi micro market meets today’s market demand for healthier food, ready meals and specialty drinks, which are not currently offered in traditional vending machines.

*“With the COVID-19 pandemic continuing to spike around the globe, consumers are limiting their contact with store staff and looking for touchless or low-touch shopping options to purchase staple items,” said Udi Wiesner, General Manager of Shekel Retail Innovation Division. “Our installed base of Innovendi machines rose by more than 20 percent as retailers and consumer packaged goods manufacturers look for foolproof options to sell their products closer to the consumers. Managements of workplaces, hospitals and facilities need solutions to replace open cafeterias. While traditional vending machines typically cannot handle food like sandwiches and salads, Innovendi is the ultimate solution for this use case.”*


----------



## verce (10 August 2020)

http://hlds.co.jp/product-eng/1079


----------



## bk1 (10 August 2020)

I wonder what prompted the share price spike today and the consequent ASX price query? Any ideas?
A new CEO was appointed at the beginning of this month...
Been watching this one for a while but seems no reason for a daily volume of over 1 million shares changing hands.


----------



## verce (10 August 2020)

bk1 said:


> I wonder what prompted the share price spike today and the consequent ASX price query? Any ideas?
> A new CEO was appointed at the beginning of this month...
> Been watching this one for a while but seems no reason for a daily volume of over 1 million shares changing hands.




I was wondering the same thing. Could it be an indicator of early institutional interest? Wishful thinking on my part?


----------



## verce (11 August 2020)

https://www.bloomberg.com/press-rel...ade-product-aware-cabinets-to-retail-industry

*NEW YORK -- January 13, 2020*

*Madix Inc., the second largest retail shelves manufacturer in North America, and Shekel Brainweigh Ltd. (ASX: SBW), the leader in advanced weighing technology, today announced the availability of ready-made Product Aware shelves and solutions for the retail industry*.

“By seamlessly integrating Product Aware shelves into our hardware, our customers are armed with accessible data giving them reliable inventory visibility and assisting them in addressing over-stock and out-of-stock problems, as well as better control over shrinkage” *said Steve Kramer, VP Sales, Madix.*

“For the retail industry, this is a defined competitive edge that promotes the opportunity to increase profitability.”


----------



## So_Cynical (11 August 2020)

I think verce is pretty keen on this..


----------



## verce (11 August 2020)

Absolutely!

Take a look at my track record.

*TNY @ 24 cents*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/tny-tinybeans-group.32972/#post-1011324

*WOA @ 14 cents*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/woa-wide-open-agriculture.33964/#post-1036063

*PCK @ 2.6 cents*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/pck-painchek-ltd.24723/#post-938162

*BET @ 8.2 cents*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/bet-betmakers-technology-group.30528/#post-1001107

*NUH @ 1 cent*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/nuh-nuheara-limited.19140/#post-876679


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 August 2020)

So_Cynical said:


> I think verce is pretty keen on this..



Inclined to think there is an acclivity, banking on it.


----------



## verce (11 August 2020)

Thanks Donna!


----------



## frugal.rock (11 August 2020)

Am considering an entry myself...
Would like to spend a bit more time on it, however verce seems to have done due diligence for us.


----------



## verce (13 August 2020)

Could be a good time for an entry on this most recent pullback. It's fascinating technology. I found some PowerPoint slides of IBM, Intel & Hewlett-Packard talking about the joint solution. Seems like it could be the future of retail.

https://wiki.edgexfoundry.org/downl...amp;modificationDate=1579904283000&amp;api=v2


----------



## verce (13 August 2020)

“Micro-markets are the fastest growing segment of convenience shopping. We see them exploding in high traffic areas, such as workplaces, campuses, train stations and airports,” said *Hideki Hayashi, Sales and Marketing Manager, Hitachi EU Ltd. *

*“Deploying the joint Shekel-Hitachi solution enables retailers and micro-market operators to provide the 24/7 frictionless shopping experience consumers demand without sacrificing accuracy, performance or profitability.”*

“As the manager responsible for LiDAR products in EMEA markets, I consider the R&D and commercial collaboration with Shekel Brainweigh to be the perfect partnership as we both bring our respective capabilities to develop a seamless consumer shopping experience. *We are extremely pleased to collaborate with Shekel Brainweigh, which we believe is the best digital weighing technology developer globally*."

“The collaboration builds on our expertise in optical motion sensors, together with Shekel’s advanced Product Aware Technology, and further strengthens our commitment to overcome the challenges, and address the significant opportunities, in global retail store automation.”


----------



## verce (15 August 2020)

verce said:


> I did some research online, and I came across this Annual Report, released June 2020 (very recently), by French mass-market retail Group "*Groupe Casino*"
> 
> https://www.groupe-casino.fr/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/RapportActivite_Casino_2019_EN.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## verce (15 August 2020)

Thanks @debtfree for the chart!


----------



## bk1 (15 August 2020)

I see a lot of bright colours, but what is the implication of it? Is this a normal pull back or retracement considering some of the price action we have seen of late.


----------



## verce (17 August 2020)




----------



## verce (18 August 2020)

https://spotee.com.au/ticker/spotee-your-call-hour-episode-43/

Discussed by Under the Radar + Wealthwise Education

Key takeaways at 49 minutes in.



*SBW*

*- Very bullish volume
- Hold onto it if you have it
- Technology looks really good
- Under the Radar analyst visited Shekel, was very impressed
- Consistently growing revenue, making a gross profit
- Huge addressable market
- Tightly held but undercapitalised
- There's something positive brewing, but don't put your life savings in*


----------



## frugal.rock (18 August 2020)

Well, you sold me.
In at 0.18 this morning.
You've got until the EOM... show me the shekels.


----------



## verce (19 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Well, you sold me.
> In at 0.18 this morning.
> You've got until the EOM... show me the shekels.




Hi @frugal.rock 

I'm glad you are here. It's getting lonely by myself.

You may be interested to know that the intellectual property is solid.

I found 11 patents here, which are probably not an exhaustive list, but ranging from weighing vehicles in motion, to load cell devices (this is the ultra cool technology), point of sale apparatus and infant weight systems (for their medical customers)

https://patents.justia.com/search?q=Shekel scales


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 August 2020)

Not much volume going through.  Makes it hard to accumulate a meaningful position.


----------



## frugal.rock (19 August 2020)

The only visible sell offer was 0.185 when I purchased, which was my limit, however I averaged 0.18
So, there's a seller "rewarding" buyers by slow release mechanism.
Was nice to find and a reminder that all is not as it seems on the surface.
In this case, it like a nice friendly pod of dolphins, frolicking and having fun. Another animal instinct analogy...
Remember Flipper? I brushed Flippers "teeth" when around 5 years old...


----------



## verce (19 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> The only visible sell offer was 0.185 when I purchased, which was my limit, however I averaged 0.18
> So, there's a seller "rewarding" buyers by slow release mechanism.
> Was nice to find and a reminder that all is not as it seems on the surface.
> In this case, it like a nice friendly pod of dolphins, frolicking and having fun. Another animal instinct analogy...
> Remember Flipper? I brushed Flippers "teeth" when around 5 years old...




WTF


----------



## frugal.rock (19 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Not much volume going through.  Makes it hard to accumulate a meaningful position.






verce said:


> WTF



My post was in response to Dona.
Does my dolphin analogy need more explanation?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 August 2020)

verce said:


> A new chart I found with the following commentary:
> 
> View attachment 107810
> 
> ...



@verce . found a chart or copied a chart?

Suggest you read the PEN thread from about #3301 on, if it's the latter
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/pen-peninsula-energy.5004/


----------



## verce (19 August 2020)

Thanks Donna I have put in a request to fix attribution. Cheers


----------



## verce (20 August 2020)

https://retailleader.com/self-checkout-tech-enjoys-big-global-boost

*Self-Checkout Tech Enjoys Big Global Boost*

By Thad Rueter - 08/18/2020

*Self-checkout technology continues to spread through the retail world*, with shipments increasing 52% in 2019, according to a new report from U.K.-based research firm RBR.

*The three largest international vendors all achieved strong growth in 2019.* The research shows that NCR is the largest self-checkout supplier globally, shipping nearly 58,000 units last year, up more than 50% from the year before. The vendor delivered terminals to a strong base of large-scale customers, including international big-box giant Walmart and U.K. grocery chain Sainsbury’s.

Meanwhile,*Toshiba grew its share of the self-checkout market by 24% year over year, with an expanding presence particularly in the United States and Japan.* Retailers rolling out the vendor’s solution in recent years, with many deployments continuing into 2020, include regional U.S. supermarket chains Weis Markets and Albertsons, as well as Walmart Canada.

*Diebold Nixdorf, the world’s third-largest vendor, also strongly increased its shipments by 7%, supplying more than a quarter of all units delivered to Europe.*

“With retailers investing more and more in self-service solutions, competition to supply retailers with self-checkout technology is becoming increasingly fierce, with new suppliers and innovative products emerging all the time,” said Alan Burt, who led the RBR research.

*According to RBR, the self-checkout momentum will continue, with global installations expected to triple by 2025 to surpass 1.1 million.*

More specifically, a fresh wave of innovation in self-checkout — and payments in general — appears ready to hit the food retail world, where younger, tech-savvy consumers are making their desires known, and where new technology is becoming more affordable and convenient for smaller and midsize retailers.

*Bentonville, Arkansas-based Walmart provides a good glimpse into what might be coming in self-checkout.*

For an ongoing experiment in its home state, Walmart set up 34 self-checkout registers that line the edge of an open area. Each register has a green light that directs employees and customers to available checkout bays, which could save customers the annoyance of standing in a slow-moving traditional checkout lane. Customers aren’t left on their own, however. Walmart’s self-checkout comes with a certain level of built-in hand-holding: Employees greet shoppers at the entry to the new checkout area and offer help proactively.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 August 2020)

pretty sleepy stock, @verce. A bit of volume on announcements, but not a traders fave. 
(going to be hard to punch the lights out in the Sept competition for you if there are no buyers and 'undisclosed sellers' - which there appear to be.)


----------



## verce (24 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> pretty sleepy stock, @verce. A bit of volume on announcements, but not a traders fave.
> (going to be hard to punch the lights out in the Sept competition for you if there are no buyers and 'undisclosed sellers' - which there appear to be.)




Hi Dona

Appreciate your concern. When you are dealing with the speculative micro and nano-cap end of the market, there is undoubtedly going to be lower volume and liquidity because these are undiscovered and undervalued companies.

Volume will always come with price discovery, and I'm confident you will see higher volumes in due course.

My previous record-breaking picks all started out the same way - WOA and TNY in particular had almost no volume and no interest early on. There would be days at a time without any volume whatsoever.

*TNY @ 24 cents*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/tny-tinybeans-group.32972/#post-1011324

*WOA @ 14 cents*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/woa-wide-open-agriculture.33964/#post-1036063

I definitely wouldn't recommend trying to trade this stock. It's more a speculative hold.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 August 2020)

verce said:


> ... these are undiscovered and undervalued companies.
> 
> I definitely wouldn't recommend trying to trade this stock. It's more a speculative hold.



at present they are more like _underdiscovered _and _unvalued._

Tend to agree with some of your other commentary; but the runs have to get on the board, before anything meaningful happens.


----------



## verce (24 August 2020)

Yes you are correct. Under discovered since it appears to be on people’s radars now. I’m finding it frustrating every time the stock looks ready to advance, more shares pop up at the 20 cent level. Although this surely cannot be sustained indefinitely.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 August 2020)

verce said:


> Yes you are correct. Under discovered since it appears to be on people’s radars now. I’m finding it frustrating every time the stock looks ready to advance, more shares pop up at the 20 cent level. Although this surely cannot be sustained indefinitely.



to me it implies a major seller dribbling into the market. Undisclosed. On Chi-X. Often an institution. (maybe look for "Change in Substantial Holdings" notice in Announcements, in the near future)


----------



## verce (24 August 2020)

Now that I have mentioned this, it’s dropped even more.


----------



## verce (24 August 2020)

I'll stop with the self-pity, and add some new research I found. 

https://www.edgify.ai/retail/


Reduce time at till and selection at self-checkout by up to 98%. Computer vision-based product recognition, that continuously learns directly on the till, so the accuracy of the detection always increases.

Friction-less stores are great in theory but extremely complicated to scale in practice. Our edge training solution makes autonomous stores scalable, by having all the AI train directly on the camera. No infrastructure costs and no added complications.

Reduce incorrect selections by up to 90%. Either intentional or unintentional, use computer vision that is trained directly on the SCO itself to reduce loss by more than half!

No barcodes, no packaging, no worries. Simple USB cameras can detect the produce at close to 100% accuracy. Use as a decision support for cashiers, or to avoid consumers having to go through long and confusing menus.

https://www.edgify.ai/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/Retail_Intro.pdf


----------



## Austwide (24 August 2020)

@verce The 20 cents you speak about is the resistance level.
Until it runs out of buyers at 20 cents it can't go up. It lots? of small sellers (4)
Once they all gone it might go up but just as easily go nowhere or down.
Less than $13,000 of stock was trade today.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 August 2020)

Austwide said:


> @verce The 20 cents you speak about is the resistance level.
> Until it runs out of buyers at 20 cents it can't go up. It lots? of small sellers (4)
> Once they all gone it might go up but just as easily go nowhere or down.
> Less than $13,000 of stock was trade today.



SBW may have woken up (for another go)....  nudging 23c ... Still only a retail plaything, though


----------



## Austwide (26 August 2020)

Price looking good and turnover up to about $47K but if you sold $10k worth of shares the price would be back to 20c


----------



## verce (26 August 2020)

Yes, very illiquid and not for day trading methinks.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 August 2020)

verce said:


> Yes, very illiquid and not for day trading methinks.



might be worth owning a few if there is a (discounted) capital placement ... and then a SPP for Retail. A long bow, but, otherwise ....


----------



## verce (26 August 2020)

I feel like their collaboration with companies like Hitachi and Intel should see a higher valuation than 30m AUD market cap. But I'm speaking purely from a personal qualitative opinion. I think there should be a decent re-rate if they can reach the inflection point of profitability from the innovation division.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 August 2020)

The tech seems to be well advanced.
I'm not interested in selling.
A long term investment IMO.
Might consider lightening at $1.00...

I need to look at the tech closer, but it seems to be what has been discussed aimlessly in years gone by now actually coming to fruition.
A physical shopping game changer, a proper interrupter... covid is thrusting it into the limelight faster than average.


----------



## verce (26 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> The tech seems to be well advanced.
> I'm not interested in selling.
> A long term investment IMO.
> Might consider lightening at $1.00...




I feel the same way! I don't think it's a stretch or out of the realm of reality to see this get to 50 cents.

$1 would probably require some significant advancement in their Capsule autonomous project.


----------



## verce (26 August 2020)

verce said:


> I'll stop with the self-pity, and add some new research I found.
> 
> https://www.edgify.ai/retail/
> 
> ...








Encroaching on Google, Microsoft and Amazon cloud services is a bold strategy. Hope it pays off.


----------



## verce (26 August 2020)

You can see the Shekel system 35 seconds in.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> The tech seems to be well advanced.
> I'm not interested in selling.
> A long term investment IMO.
> Might consider lightening at $1.00...
> ...



agreewith thabove.

disclosure.   i bought in last week. That's good, ...... but maybe FR and I were the market. !!!


----------



## verce (26 August 2020)

That’s hilarious. Maybe we are the only three shareholders of 2020.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 August 2020)

That is funny...  
A proper round robin. 
I only bought ~17000 volume on 18th August, so there's a few other buyers by looks.
Don't forget the US is being helpful towards Israel, maybe Trump would like the tech in the US before the election and has been casually buying.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 August 2020)

On 19th. two grabs, sub 19c average for 60K
(don't like buying esp when undisclosed's keep popping up)


----------



## verce (27 August 2020)

I’m no expert, and was hoping @tech/a could weigh in, but I think he might be mad at me.

Looks like the resistance at 22 has turned into support. Again, we need a proper technical analyst to confirm.


----------



## tech/a (27 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> @verce . found a chart or copied a chart?
> 
> Suggest you read the PEN thread from about #3301 on, if it's the latter
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/pen-peninsula-energy.5004/




No Verce not at all.

Saw this then promptly forgot where I saw it so never got back to you.
Ill have a look later.

Just had a quick look
I like the chart
Will expand later.


----------



## verce (27 August 2020)

tech/a said:


> No Verce not at all.
> 
> Saw this then promptly forgot where I saw it so never got back to you.
> Ill have a look later.
> ...




You sir are a gentleman and a scholar! Thank you. Appreciate your insight. I mean that sincerely, and I nonetheless apologise for coming across too arrogant back in the TNY days. I like to think I've learned a bit since then.

Speaking of SBW, I noticed at the end of the day (post 4PM) a big order for 250,000 got put up. Seems very interesting. Was that you?!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 August 2020)

verce said:


> Appreciate your insight.
> 
> Speaking of SBW, I noticed at the end of the day (post 4PM) a big order for 250,000 got put up. Seems very interesting.



just as likely as not it may be gone tomorrow before trading. Don't try to over interpret these actions. The actual trade is the story. .... 
IMHO, the firming up on the buy side is positive, over the short term. It will still be news that determines the direction  (clearly I'm not a TAer)


----------



## verce (27 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> just as likely as not it may be gone tomorrow before trading. Don't try to over interpret these actions. The actual trade is the story. ....
> IMHO, the firming up on the buy side is positive, over the short term. It will still be news that determines the direction  (clearly I'm not a TAer)




I guess the real test will be if it still remains there tomorrow morning. Kind of came out of left field.


----------



## frugal.rock (27 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> just as likely as not it may be gone tomorrow before trading. Don't try to over interpret these actions. The actual trade is the story. ....
> IMHO, the firming up on the buy side is positive, over the short term. It will still be news that determines the direction  (clearly I'm not a TAer)



En contrare, monami. 
Je ne suis pas d'accord. 

Am not going to preempt the Duck, but I think his interpretation will relax some of us...


----------



## verce (27 August 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> just as likely as not it may be gone tomorrow before trading. Don't try to over interpret these actions. The actual trade is the story. ....
> IMHO, the firming up on the buy side is positive, over the short term. It will still be news that determines the direction  (clearly I'm not a TAer)




And just like that, the bid is gone. Once again you are right. How bizarre of someone to do that.


----------



## tech/a (27 August 2020)

*It is what it is.*







On the weekly it may have a test of 30c but I doubt straight away
Would have to be some compelling Fundamentals to push this.







Im not feelin it.


----------



## verce (28 August 2020)

tech/a said:


> *It is what it is.*
> 
> View attachment 108299
> 
> ...




Thanks @tech/a love your work.

As for SBW today, seems like a few people are nibbling in interest. Will this trend continue next week?

Expecting Half-Year results on Monday. Whether that is before open, or after close, time will tell.


----------



## verce (28 August 2020)

verce said:


> Encroaching on Google, Microsoft and Amazon cloud services is a bold strategy. Hope it pays off.





Just following up with a post to verify entry into the September comp, as per Joes request.

Shekel’s Visual Recognition Platform embedded with Edgify’s machine-learning training framework is the world’s first cloudless software that automatically recognises products, including fresh produce, at a retail self-checkout.

This ~30 million AUD market cap company allows retailers to bypass expensive cloud services from Microsoft, Google and Amazon. 

Sending data to the cloud is a very costly process with the Google Cloud Platform charging 1,000 stores more than US$7.2 million in cloud computing power per annum.


----------



## tech/a (29 August 2020)

*Update after the inside day.






*


----------



## verce (31 August 2020)

Thanks @tech/a 

I'm looking forward to the results today. I try not to get excited about companies too much, because that always feels like irrational exuberance to me, but I can’t help but be excited about the future potential here.

The core scales business is what drives the revenue (and possibly profit?) we will see today (subject to COVID impact), but the innovation division is where the real multi-hundred million market cap potential resides. That will take a few more months/years to play out. I think most people are buying for the fully autonomous frictionless retail technology which comes with a huge addressable market. That’s still being undervalued in my humble opinion. No dollar figures on that yet, but we can guess it will be big one day.

Considering there are quite a few ASX listed tech companies with over 100 million market cap and no revenue, I don’t see why SBW couldn’t move past ~30m market cap.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 August 2020)

verce said:


> don’t see why SBW couldn’t move past ~30m market cap



Someone heard you.... Pushing to 28c with buyers appearing.


----------



## tech/a (31 August 2020)

There is an old adage.
Buy the rumor and sell the fact.
Often sharp rises precede earnings reports.
So I wouldn't be surprised to see supply entering before The report.
Currently today's volume exceeds Thursday and Fridays.
Moving along nicely now but be aware of tell tale signs.
Only about $84000 traded so its not a lot.(300,000 approx).


----------



## verce (31 August 2020)

tech/a said:


> There is an old adage.
> Buy the rumor and sell the fact.
> Often sharp rises precede earnings reports.
> So I wouldn't be surprised to see supply entering before The report.
> ...




I agree and I fully expect some kind of pullback or panic selling, which will be amplified by the low shares on issue and Top 20 owning 90% of the stock. This liquidity can cut both ways. Hopefully the dip isn't too violent.

That being said however, I do think based on the countless hours of research I have conducted, over the last few months, that this will be going much higher in the medium to long term.

Due diligence is essential with these kind of illiquid microcaps - most are just pump and dumps with no fundamentals.

Just my $0.02


----------



## verce (31 August 2020)

What does everyone think of the announcement?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 August 2020)

> The priority for the remainder of 2020 is to continue to ensure adequate liquidity for the company to enable it to thrive in offering autonomous shopping solutions for the future.



pretty ordinary


----------



## frugal.rock (31 August 2020)

verce said:


> What does everyone think of the announcement?



The market has spoken...


----------



## verce (31 August 2020)

Well, I’m still holding to the bitter end.


----------



## tech/a (31 August 2020)

Ohh My!!


----------



## verce (31 August 2020)

tech/a said:


> Ohh My!!




Hi Tech

Any chance the uptrend is still intact? Or is it all over red rover?


----------



## tech/a (31 August 2020)

Right now its is an emphatic Reversal.Longer term it certainly 
doesn't instill optimism. If your still in it you wouldn't want to see today's low Breached.
Most of the sellers seem to have dumped. But I dont see a lot of renewed demand at these
levels. If it was me Id be out and would have been out this morning.
But if its you verce--------Buy the dips?


----------



## frugal.rock (31 August 2020)

Intraday panic.


----------



## verce (31 August 2020)

My face right now.


----------



## tech/a (31 August 2020)

Now its just ugly


----------



## verce (31 August 2020)

tech/a said:


> Now its just ugly




Very disappointing end to the day.


----------



## frugal.rock (31 August 2020)

verce said:


> Very disappointing end to the day.



Rough day. 
Still, it held up fairly well considering how far it's bounced up recently. 
It's still above my entry, so it's not all bad...yet. There's still the rest of the week to get through yet....


----------



## verce (3 September 2020)

Volume dropping off, which is a good sign. Down on minimal volume.


----------



## frugal.rock (8 September 2020)

Up 30% today on no news.
Still hanging in there Verce?
Was looking a bit rough there for a while...


----------



## verce (8 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Up 30% today on no news.
> Still hanging in there Verce?
> Was looking a bit rough there for a while...




I still have it all. I’m confident in my research and thankfully didn’t get shaken out. I have no fear!


----------



## aus_trader (8 September 2020)

One hell of a day for microcaps...

















Maybe I have to join you blokes on these micros as a side venture. That's where all the action is at the moment...

I did take a minimum parcel on BUD the other day and it's clawing back into green with today's move.


----------



## frugal.rock (8 September 2020)

aus_trader said:


> One hell of a day for microcaps



Let's correct those figures...

BUD close $0.08, +0.013 or +19.4%

BRN close $0.73, +0.17 or +30.36%

SBW close $0.23, +0.055 or +33.33%

Cheers.


----------



## verce (8 September 2020)

I feel like SBW is at the beginning stage, and can easily do a BRN with the right news, while retaining a low market cap.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 September 2020)

verce said:


> I feel like SBW is at the beginning stage, and can easily do a BRN with the right news, while retaining a low market cap.



SBW doing well 69% in a month, BUD at 128% even better while BRN is magnificently ahead





and (to follow) .... 3 month chart is even more impressive


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 September 2020)

3 months : BRN, BUD and li'l ol' BRW
_(no need for 6 month, will need Oxygen mask)_


----------



## over9k (8 September 2020)

This one looks like a much slower move though. No huge spike on some kind of announcement or whatever. Who's been following it and can give us the low-down?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 September 2020)

It's thinly traded. There's a big but sporadic accumulator, and a large but sporadic seller. So it's dribble and spurt. And a few others.

Not enough volume for confident entries n exits.

That's been recent activity, as I see it.


----------



## over9k (8 September 2020)

Yeah I just eyeballed the volume & announcement chart as well. The other two have had announcements etc that have sent them soaring. This one, nope.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 September 2020)

verce said:


> I still have it all. I’m confident in my research and thankfully didn’t get shaken out. I have no fear!



buyer back. multiple bids but all structured the same way.


----------



## verce (9 September 2020)

Pretty happy with today so far. I recommend any new investors have a look at my posts on Page 1-4 of this thread. Lots of good information I have collected.


----------



## tech/a (9 September 2020)

Some excellent Pick ups 
Interested in trade management plans from anyone holding
all or any of these.
I've traded all of them but currently dont have any of them.

Think that there is already some heavy supply.
BRN getting smacked at 11.30 Central time.
SBW coming off very thin no depth


----------



## verce (9 September 2020)

Just goes to show you - being able to form your own opinions, and have conviction based on extensive research, is the path to success.


----------



## verce (9 September 2020)

tech/a said:


> Right now its is an emphatic Reversal.Longer term it certainly
> doesn't instill optimism. If your still in it you wouldn't want to see today's low Breached.
> Most of the sellers seem to have dumped. But I dont see a lot of renewed demand at these
> levels. If it was me Id be out and would have been out this morning.
> But if its you verce--------Buy the dips?




I bought the dips!


----------



## tech/a (9 September 2020)

Cool 
What about this one ?


----------



## verce (9 September 2020)

tech/a said:


> Cool
> What about this one ?




Still waiting to see what happens. Wondering if the bullish action today correlates with the expo currently underway.







The Retail Innovation Israel retail technology expo* will be held on September 8-9, 2020.* It will include a virtual exhibition of 20 Israeli companies in the field of retail and an online B2B arena. The event will present and expose Israeli technologies *to potential partners/customers from across the world and will facilitate personal business meetings.*


----------



## frugal.rock (9 September 2020)

verce said:


> I bought the dips!



Your no dip stick for sure...

I bought the crackers...


----------



## verce (9 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Your no dip stick for sure...
> 
> I bought the crackers...




I hope history judges me kindly.


----------



## frugal.rock (9 September 2020)

Aussie VIX up 17%...
History is speaking.
Just waiting on the translation....

A job for you Verce, research *4DS* and report your findings in the appropriate thread. Chop chop. 
History depends on your research.


----------



## over9k (9 September 2020)

Alright verce, you've piqued my interest. Tell me more. This thing's run 45% today.


----------



## over9k (9 September 2020)

But it was 36c at IPO and then just fell & fell & fell so that obviously has me more than a little concerned.


----------



## verce (9 September 2020)

First thing I must recommend is you go back to Page 1 of this thread - and look at my posts in order. There's lots of good information there spread out over a long period of time.

The big thing, for me, is the ability to recognise fresh produce automatically and prevent "shrinkage" - which is a big problem for retail. This intelligent loss prevention has been demonstrated in early 2020 in a collaborative effort with Intel and Shekel (among others).

The other technology, which I think has huge potential and a huge addressable market, is the Capsule with Hitachi (yes, the global Japanese company with a 30 billion USD market cap).


----------



## over9k (9 September 2020)

Yep did that. I'm wondering if you know why it just fell & fell & fell after the IPO?


----------



## aus_trader (9 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> A job for you Verce, research *4DS* and report your findings in the appropriate thread. Chop chop.
> History depends on your research.



Yeah, 4DS up 60% on no news or announcement. ASX query reveals nada, company saying "me no nothin"


----------



## aus_trader (9 September 2020)

OK something is up, company has paused trading with an announcement:







verce said:


> "shrinkage"



verce, Can you provide some information on this term, what it means ?


----------



## verce (9 September 2020)

https://www.investopedia.com/terms/s/shrinkage.asp

Shrinkage is the loss of inventory that can be attributed to factors such as employee theft, shoplifting, administrative error, vendor fraud, damage, and cashier error. Shrinkage is the difference between recorded inventory on a company's balance sheet and its actual inventory. This concept is a key problem for retailers, as it results in the loss of inventory, which ultimately means loss of profits.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 September 2020)

@over9k
Well,, a new tech hitting the bourse, and it drops from IPO price!!. I guess its all about timing.
Maybe a seed investor wanted to monetise?
Maybe the drain on capital often is more extreme than anticipated?
Maybe, seeing the IPO was oversubscribed, there was some exuberance, and the smart money was smarting; took its buckets & spades, and went looking for another sandpit?
Maybe, it listed at the fag end of another '_tech rout_' Aug-Sept 2018 and capital allocations were altered?
Maybe, late lodgement of the 3Xs implied a certain unpreparedness or unfamiliarity for an Israeli company with ASX procedures?

_Faint heart never won fair maiden_


----------



## over9k (9 September 2020)

Trading halt. Someone on the inside been buying up before some kind of announcement perhaps?


----------



## aus_trader (9 September 2020)

verce said:


> https://www.investopedia.com/terms/s/shrinkage.asp
> 
> Shrinkage is the loss of inventory that can be attributed to factors such as employee theft, shoplifting, administrative error, vendor fraud, damage, and cashier error. Shrinkage is the difference between recorded inventory on a company's balance sheet and its actual inventory. This concept is a key problem for retailers, as it results in the loss of inventory, which ultimately means loss of profits.



OK thanks for the explanation, it wasn't obvious making me think of weird stuff like goods physically shrinking when you put them in freezers etc.


----------



## aus_trader (9 September 2020)

over9k said:


> Trading halt. Someone on the inside been buying up before some kind of announcement perhaps?



That could be bad. Not trying to guess but ASX has been getting tough on insider trading and similar fraud. Some companies have gone to suspensions lasting months and years without their shares trading.

Let's hope NOT for the sake of the shareholders, some of whom are ASF'ers...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 September 2020)

over9k said:


> But it was 36c at IPO and then just fell & fell & fell so that obviously has me more than a little concerned.



sentiment is as  important as fundamentals; cast yr mind back to the penultimate tech wobble. In 2018 things were getting a bit dodgy. The ASX came out and expressed its nervousness







> The Australian Securities Exchange is actively dissuading scores of immature tech companies from listing as it seeks to maintain standards and avoid reputational damage after the dramatic falls of _*Big Un *_and_* GetSwift.*_The ASX's executive general manager of listings, Max Cunningham, said he was regularly telling immature companies to postpone their plans to hit the market.





> "We would spend over 50 per cent of our time [with the tech sector] persuading people not to list," Mr Cunningham said. He suggested some tech firms could be trying to exploit the ASX's flexible listing rules designed for the mining sector and warned companies should only come to market "when you are investment grade and there is sufficient liquidity to get into the eyes of some professional investors".



He also said the ASX expected prospective listed companies to have appointed proper directors and advisers.


> Furthermore, eight Israeli companies looking to list on the ASX [in 2017 had] not come to market, he said, preferring "pre IPO rounds". While these companies had previously been looking at raising between $2 million and $3 million at a valuation of $20 million to $30 million, they were now on track to do raisings of between $20 million and $30 million on valuations of $70 million to $200 million. "That's a much, much better outcome for them and a much, much better outcome for the market," Mr Cunningham said. "Mostly what we are seeing is the market, advisers and companies self-regulate and that is the best outcome for everybody."



https://www.afr.com/companies/dave-...-despite-listed-tech-declines-20181119-h181nn

- _maybe this end of the market just got nervous. SBW did generate $US18.2 million in revenue in 2017, as well as a $US1.9 million net profit, that year._


----------



## over9k (9 September 2020)

aus_trader said:


> OK thanks for the explanation, it wasn't obvious making me think of weird stuff like goods physically shrinking when you put them in freezers etc.



Yeah it's actually an accounting term - I'm lucky, the mrs is an accountant and works right next to me every day


----------



## aus_trader (9 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> sentiment is as  important as fundamentals; cast yr mind back to the penultimate tech wobble. In 2018 things were getting a bit dodgy. The ASX came out and expressed its nervousness
> He also said the ASX expected prospective listed companies to have appointed proper directors and advisers.
> https://www.afr.com/companies/dave-...-despite-listed-tech-declines-20181119-h181nn
> 
> - _maybe this end of the market just got nervous. SBW did generate $US18.2 million in revenue in 2017, as well as a $US1.9 million net profit, that year._



Great info DF. Good examples with Get Swift (*GSW*) and Big UN'cle (*BIG*, no longer listed). Insiders and some lucky traders made truck loads riding those crafty _ascends_ while other retail investors and unsuspecting traders lost fortunes on the nose-diving _descends_.


----------



## over9k (9 September 2020)

To DF's point - had the market priced a much higher profit in perhaps? 

The fundamentals say this was a buy before this spike, but this trading halt has me worried.


----------



## aus_trader (9 September 2020)

over9k said:


> To DF's point - had the market priced a much higher profit in perhaps?
> 
> The fundamentals say this was a buy before this spike, but this trading halt has me worried.



Company has reported the unaudited numbers in the income statement a few days back. There is nothing that stands out, all in line with last year's numbers...


----------



## over9k (9 September 2020)

Yeah and it hasn't just had a massive bounce on one day either, it's been slow over a few weeks.

Did someone try to cover their tracks by buying up slowly? This all smells bloody fishy.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 September 2020)

over9k said:


> Trading halt. Someone on the inside been buying up before some kind of announcement perhaps?



and the reply


> 1. The trading halt is requested pending a response to an ASX Price and Volume Query and the release of an announcement concerning *funding*;




back on Friday, folks


----------



## aus_trader (9 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and the reply
> 
> 
> back on Friday, folks



OK folks, nothing to worry about then. As DF pointed out it looks like a capital raising in the making...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 September 2020)

aus_trader said:


> OK folks, nothing to worry about then. ...looks like a capital raising in the making...



Yeah, but. Sniff test?


----------



## aus_trader (9 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Yeah, but. Sniff test?



Do I smell a rat ?

I see the same pattern with a lot of the capital raisings these days with small and micro caps.

It seems like standard practice nowadays to see: share price boost followed by capital raise.


----------



## MrChow (9 September 2020)

I remember when this about 8c a couple months ago and now it's a 4 bagger on no news.

That's why I love these microcaps with basically infinite markets as valuing them at 4 times their price is just as subjective as it's price beforehand and logic is irrelevent.


----------



## kenny (9 September 2020)

Thanks to everyone on the thread for an interesting read about Shekel. I'm slow to the party and still wrapping my head around how to value SBW. What are people's views on challenges such as 

the low free float (<20%)
breached debt covenants this half (but waived until Feb 2021)
low cash balance compared to apparent burn rate (Cap raise coming up?)
gross margins seem low for a company wanting to be valued as a SaaS business


----------



## over9k (9 September 2020)

MrChow said:


> I remember when this about 8c a couple months ago and now it's a 4 bagger on no news.
> 
> That's why I love these microcaps with basically infinite markets as valuing them at 4 times their price is just as subjective as it's price beforehand and logic is irrelevent.




Hence the cause for concern. Someone on the inside knowing that a big capital raise was coming so started buying up a bit day by day for a few weeks? 

Again, it isn't passing the sniff test.


----------



## MrChow (10 September 2020)

The other place seems to be more optimistic - possibly a major party (Intel or Hitachi) providing funding for commercialisation and it's just been insider traded from over there.

Fun and games of overseas companies on the ASX.


----------



## over9k (10 September 2020)

Hopefully we'll get an announcement on friday when trading starts again.


----------



## verce (10 September 2020)

Hi Everyone!

Research as a Service have put out a new report, with a new price target of 38 cents a share. I was pretty honoured to be cited by them in their publication.

https://raasgroup.com/download/ASX:SBW Shekel Brainweigh RaaS Update 2020 09 07/?wpdmdl=3509


----------



## verce (10 September 2020)

verce said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Research as a Service have put out a new report, with a new price target of 38 cents a share. I was pretty honoured to be cited by them in their publication.
> 
> ...




*"a successful and well-structured raise will be a re-rating catalyst"*


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 September 2020)

verce said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Research as a Service have put out a new report, with a new price target of 38 cents a share. I was pretty honoured to be cited by them in their publication.
> 
> ...



Hi @verce, love the work you are putting in to this. Never heard of RaaS, but there you go! And I had a good look at Casino Annual report 2019 (it's p43, btw, where Shekel gets a mention). I must admit that is one powerful review of what is a huge corporation; I remember the company well from time in France. There's a lot to learn about how the local players are coping here . WOW and COL must run just to keep up! (my mate is ex COO for Target; & knows Brad B at WOW well. We talk about these things all the time).

It is amazing the changes and adaptions to supply chain logistics that are occurring; from Casino p56... 







> THE POWER  OF ALGORITHMS. Once everything is unpacked, the orders can start to be fulfilled. To understand what’s going on, it’s important to know that the system has already calculated the day’s delivery rounds, based on the orders booked before cut-off at 11:00 pm the night before. The picking process is organised according to this optimised programme, which reflects the precise time slots requested by customers. When an operator sits down at a picking station, dozens of robots search the storage racks for the totes containing the ordered products, “pick” the right ones and bring them back to the station. It takes just six minutes to fulfil an order. “When we think of this fulfilment platform, we remember Ocado’s robots, but in the end they’re simply moving products around,” says Ferdinand Tomarchio, Managing Director of O’Logistique, who was previously Marketing and Sales Director at Cdiscount. “The most interesting and innovative part of our solution is the algorithms that underpin the entire process. Artificial intelligence gives us total control over an unbelievably wide range of products



I have no doubt our local players employ similar, especially as they upsize distribution centres.

And yet, and yet. Don't write off the human brain, just yet. My son was a _chercheur en mathématiques _in Paris; his method of finding the quality wine (on his salary) was to go to _Monoprix _in the afternoon; whichever (newly arrived that morning) pallet of Euro6-8-10 wine was the most picked over was the one he chose. Pretty good strike rate, he reckons.

_I know the above rambling isn't core to SBW. I hope tomorrow's Ann is positive; don't forget capital can dilute a holding, as the market prices in changes. _


----------



## verce (10 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Hi @verce, love the work you are putting in to this. Never heard of RaaS, but there you go! And I had a good look at Casino Annual report 2019 (it's p43, btw, where Shekel gets a mention). I must admit that is one powerful review of what is a huge corporation; I remember the company well from time in France. There's a lot to learn about how the local players are coping here . WOW and COL must run just to keep up! (my mate is ex COO for Target; & knows Brad B at WOW well. We talk about these things all the time).
> 
> It is amazing the changes and adaptions to supply chain logistics that are occurring; from Casino p56... I have no doubt our local players employ similar, especially as they upsize distribution centres.
> 
> ...




This was a fascinating insight Donna, so thank you for that. Yes they seem to have got the page number wrong (or went with the PDF page numbering by mistake) and there’s a spelling typo to boot.

I hope the news tomorrow is positive. I hope dilution is minimal and it’s not some awful low price like 10 cents (if they are in fact doing a capital raising). 

It’s also possible news isn’t ready and it goes into suspension, which is never a good look.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 September 2020)

verce said:


> This was a fascinating insight Donna, so thank you for that. Yes they seem to have got the page number wrong (or went with the PDF page numbering by mistake) and there’s a spelling typo to boot.
> 
> I hope the news tomorrow is positive. I hope dilution is minimal and it’s not some awful low price like 10 cents (if they are in fact doing a capital raising).
> 
> It’s also possible news isn’t ready and it goes into suspension, which is never a good look.



Suspension is just a Rule. 48 hours for Trading Halt. It just implies bids are wiped and a few other things. Don't sweat. 

The actual 3:15 Announcement reads 







> 1. The trading halt is requested pending a response to an ASX Price and Volume Query and the release of an announcement* concerning funding*.



. It may not be a Cap raise (if it is; & depending on what they need but likely 25-28c range depending on ratio) but may be a keen insto investor in which case, who knows. But likely the former. The price action prior was a bit suss <but in the right direction>


----------



## verce (11 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Suspension is just a Rule. 48 hours for Trading Halt. It just implies bids are wiped and a few other things. Don't sweat.
> 
> The actual 3:15 Announcement reads . It may not be a Cap raise (if it is; & depending on what they need but likely 25-28c range depending on ratio) but may be a keen insto investor in which case, who knows. But likely the former. The price action prior was a bit suss <but in the right direction>




Getting nervous now. They have about 1.5 hours to release the news. Otherwise suspension (from my understanding).

lol @ whoever is bidding 50 cents!


----------



## verce (11 September 2020)

A recent article I noted in international news in the last 24 hours, which shows the global trend is shifting in favour of self-checkout and frictionless shopping.

https://www.grocerydive.com/news/amazon-opens-second-go-grocery-store/584886/
*
Amazon opens second Go Grocery store*

Go Grocery’s cashierless Just Walk Out technology *relies on a combination of computer-vision cameras, shelf sensors and machine-learning algorithms to monitor shoppers and determine their purchases*. The onsite Hub Locker+ in Redmond also offers a contactless experience for shoppers — a significant asset during the novel coronavirus pandemic.


----------



## over9k (11 September 2020)

Keep it up verce. You have at least me watching this thing like a hawk.


----------



## verce (11 September 2020)

I think 4 more days of suspense is going to age me horribly. Sounds like a capital raise though. But at what cost? Why do they need almost a week to organise it?


----------



## over9k (11 September 2020)

I suspect the investors are turning the screws on them. I would be.


----------



## frugal.rock (11 September 2020)

verce said:


> I think 4 more days of suspense is going to age me horribly. Sounds like a capital raise though. But at what cost? Why do they need almost a week to organise it?



It is a capital raise.
Relax Verce...


----------



## over9k (11 September 2020)

Why do I get the impression he has a fair bit of skin in this? 

Deals like this take time man. Anyone handing over a big sum of money is going to want a whole tone of conditions, caveats etc etc, all of which need to be thrashed out.


----------



## verce (11 September 2020)

Okay I’ll try to relax. It’s easy for you guys to say that from the sidelines though! I’ve been here since Day 1 and kept the faith.


----------



## verce (11 September 2020)

Looks like SBW did a pitch to Latin America on September 9 2020.

• Brazil • Chile • Mexico • Colombia • Peru

Their three main technology pillars, including *patented ultra-thin high precision load sensors*, can distinguish between Coke, Pepsi and Fanta -* even if they are the same 1.5 litre bottle in volume.*
*




*


----------



## frugal.rock (11 September 2020)

This chap got hired recently as Chair of the Board and CEO...

Biography of Arik Shor
Mr Shor is an experienced senior executive with a successful track record of increasing revenue, profit and  business growth objectives within large and complex growing organisations.
Mr Shor has extensive experience 
with highly intricate operations and logistics systems.
Mr Shor is an independent Director at Paz Oil Company Ltd, which is a publicly listed company on the Tel-Aviv stock exchange.
Mr Shor is also Chairman of the Board of Tadbik, a global leader in packaging solutions and 
Afimilk, a global leader in developing, manufacturing and marketing advanced computerised systems for the modern dairy farm and herd management.
From 2009 to 2016 Mr Shor served as Chief Executive Officer of Tnuva Group, which is the largest food
conglomerate in Israel. Prior to this Mr Shor was the Chief Executive Officer of Holga Kimberly (a subsidiary of 
Kimberly Clarke).
Mr Shor holds a Bachelor of Arts in Computer Science and a Bachelor of Science in Civil Engineering from 
Technion, Israel Institute of Technology.

The only downside is that he has civil engineer credentials.... LOL.
(It's a Surveyor versus Engineer thing... nothing to worry about.... hopefully )

Conversely, the upside from potential connections/ networks means.... something. Have to wait and see.
Cheers.


----------



## verce (11 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> This chap got hired recently as Chair of the Board and CEO...
> 
> Biography of Arik Shor
> Mr Shor is an experienced senior executive with a successful track record of increasing revenue, profit and  business growth objectives within large and complex growing organisations.
> ...




I do wonder if the appointment of this guy revitalised the Board and opened some doors. I would much prefer an engineer in charge, than someone with a non technical background. I hope the capital raise is a catalyst for a re-rate or acceleration of commercialisation.


----------



## over9k (11 September 2020)

verce said:


> Okay I’ll try to relax. It’s easy for you guys to say that from the sidelines though! I’ve been here since Day 1 and kept the faith.



Are you excited about making bank or are you bricking it thinking you're going to lose everything? 

Because you'd have to be well, WELL into the green by now?


----------



## verce (11 September 2020)

over9k said:


> Are you excited about making bank or are you bricking it thinking you're going to lose everything?
> 
> Because you'd have to be well, WELL into the green by now?




Sitting on paper gains. But wondering if I can hold out for 12 months for the CGT reduction. That’s the dilemma.


----------



## over9k (11 September 2020)

Well this strikes me as a long term "just sit on it and see" type of thing so...


----------



## aus_trader (11 September 2020)

over9k said:


> Well this strikes me as a long term "just sit on it and see" type of thing so...



I agree especially when it comes to volatile microcaps like these. The huge up/down swings and lack of liquidity makes it near impossible to trade these, especially earlier on when very few shares change hands.

So I guess, if the company and it's concept or product is really promising, maybe have to put on a small stake and hope for the best. I haven't been doing it so can't advise, I've been trading stocks that you can actually get in and out of with enough liquidity. But that's what I am thinking about with microcaps...


----------



## over9k (11 September 2020)

This'll be another 500 bucker if I pull the trigger.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 September 2020)

aus_trader said:


> I agree especially when it comes to volatile microcaps like these. The huge up/down swings and lack of liquidity makes it near impossible to trade these, especially earlier on when very few shares change hands.
> 
> So I guess, if the company and it's concept or product is really promising, maybe have to put on a small stake and hope for the best. I haven't been doing it so can't advise, I've been trading stocks that you can actually get in and out of with enough liquidity. But that's what I am thinking about with microcaps...



quite right, @aus_trader . If @verce got in early... & he started posting on this early July, and the lift-off from sub 10c correlates, then he's sitting on a problem (a nice one, but still a challenge). Retail and microcaps.... got to manage the risk. And that is by prudent allocations, watching volume, taking a view that it will come good but aware others sell into strength. And the thirst for capital, that well trodden route of going to the market to fund the next stage. Not for the faint-hearted.

( _I do hold a small parcel, sitting on notional 60% gains. Have some $$ in the kitbag if needed.. and, hold in a beneficial tax environment _  )


----------



## aus_trader (11 September 2020)

over9k said:


> This'll be another 500 bucker if I pull the trigger.



Yes, that's what I am thinking about. So I can ride the volatility without getting too emotional on draw-downs.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 September 2020)

over9k said:


> This'll be another 500 bucker if I pull the trigger.



is that your potential cash allocation? One version of playing the field, I guess.


----------



## over9k (11 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> is that your potential cash allocation? One version of playing the field, I guess.



On this, yes. It could go gangbusters, it could go nowhere. Nowhere is a very distinct possibility, and if it does go somewhere, it's going to take a while to do it. Not interested in having a large sum of cash tied up for an extended period on a maybe. 

Hence it's a throw a few bucks at it, see where it is in X number of months or Y number of years kind of thing.


----------



## verce (11 September 2020)

Can someone explain to me WTF is going on tonight!?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 September 2020)

verce said:


> Can someone explain to me WTF is going on tonight!?



You need to give some context. Markets are closed. This is ASX listed SBW thread.


----------



## over9k (11 September 2020)

Full moon.


----------



## frugal.rock (11 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> You need to give some context. Markets are closed. This is ASX listed SBW thread.



The context. 3 announcements at 7:15pm obviously in some order.
Speeding ticket replied to.
Funding or balance sheet options discussed, (I read into it they have had a sophisticated offer, just a guess though)
Trading again Monday morning...
All very straight forward.
Cheers


----------



## frugal.rock (12 September 2020)

over9k said:


> Full moon.



There's some craziness here alright, but it's not verce. (I used to be a werewolf.....)

By observation of the night sky, and a Howl  with no reply, clearly the moon is not full.... 

Moon Phase Tonight.
Third Quarter:
Sep 10, 2020 at 7:25 pm
Full Moon was
Sep 2, 2020 at 3:22 pm 

The general dribble of off topic  conversation entering stock threads is very HC esk...


----------



## kenny (12 September 2020)

This came out yesterday too;
https://www.vendingmarketwatch.com/...olution-integrates-with-nayax-payment-systems


----------



## aus_trader (12 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> There's some craziness here alright, but it's not verce. (I used to be a werewolf.....)
> 
> By observation of the night sky, and a Howl  with no reply, clearly the moon is not full....
> 
> ...




Whatever night creatures we have here of ASF (all are welcome ), I don't think we'll go down that path trying to senselessly argue with one another...


----------



## verce (12 September 2020)

kenny said:


> This came out yesterday too;
> https://www.vendingmarketwatch.com/...olution-integrates-with-nayax-payment-systems




Great find! Someone who found something I genuinely didn't know about.


----------



## over9k (12 September 2020)

Team work makes the dream work  

If AU follows U.S into next week, there should be a nice little dip to buy into soon.


----------



## verce (13 September 2020)

*Catch-up Post for People Who Can't Be Bothered Reading the Whole Thread*

There are currently *139 million shares* on issue, sitting at a price of *32 cents*.

This gives a *Market Capitalization* of approximately *~45 million AUD*.

The *Top 20* shareholders of SBW have about *90% of the stock* on issue.

*The Core Business*

The core business is a profitable operation which has been selling weighing systems to both retail and healthcare sectors – with reliable recurring revenue from customers including, but not limited to, household names like Toshiba and Fujitsu.

SBW have a combination of weighing + artificial intelligence + advanced mathematics which cannot be easily duplicated. The company was first founded in 1971 and was one of the first to shift from mechanical to digital weighing and ultra-thin IoT load sensors.








If you are interested in reading up on some of their patents, please see this link:

https://patents.justia.com/search?q=Shekel scales

I found 11 separate patents here, which are probably not an exhaustive list, but ranging from weighing vehicles in motion, to load cell devices (this is the flagship technology), point of sale apparatus and infant weight systems (for their medical customers)

SBW's three main technology pillars, including *patented ultra-thin high precision load sensors*, can distinguish between Coke, Fanta & Pepsi -* even if they are all in 1.5 litre bottles!*





*The Hitachi Project (Hitachi’s Market Cap = roughly ~33 billion USD at time of writing, SBW = ~45 million AUD)*

*




http://hlds.co.jp/product-eng/1079*

[*Translated from Japanese*] Hitachi-LG Data Storage. Inc. exhibited in “NRF 2020 Retail’s Big Show” which took place at Jacob K. Javits Convention Center in New York from 1/12-1/14/2020, where Unmanned Store solution using 3D LiDAR(TOF) was jointly exhibited with Hitachi America, Hitachi Vantara, and Shekel Brainweigh (Israel).









Some quotes I found from Hitachi themselves

“Micro-markets are the fastest growing segment of convenience shopping. We see them exploding in high traffic areas, such as workplaces, campuses, train stations and airports,” said *Hideki Hayashi, Sales and Marketing Manager, Hitachi EU Ltd. 

“Deploying the joint Shekel-Hitachi solution enables retailers and micro-market operators to provide the 24/7 frictionless shopping experience consumers demand without sacrificing accuracy, performance or profitability.”*

“As the manager responsible for LiDAR products in EMEA markets, I consider the R&D and commercial collaboration with Shekel Brainweigh to be the perfect partnership as we both bring our respective capabilities to develop a seamless consumer shopping experience. *We are extremely pleased to collaborate with Shekel Brainweigh, which we believe is the best digital weighing technology developer globally*."

“*The collaboration builds on our expertise in optical motion sensors, together with Shekel’s advanced Product Aware Technology*, and further strengthens our commitment to overcome the challenges, and address the significant opportunities, in global retail store automation.”

*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-uxk2Ycoqw*

*The Open Retail Initiative*

*https://www.lfedge.org/2020/02/13/n...ensor-fusion-for-intelligent-loss-prevention/ 





*

For the one-year anniversary of ORI, six initiative members Edgify, Flooid, *Shekel *and LF Edge members HP, IOTech and Intel inspired by the initiative, *worked together on a demo for the Intel booth that showcased the value of Real Time Sensor Fusion for a loss prevention use case at self-checkout*. The retail environment has become incredibly complex. The latest technologies enable data-driven experiences and unlock business value like never before, yet there is still a lack of interoperability making it difficult for retailers to deploy integrated solutions with speed and ease. The demo illustrates how integration roadblocks can be a thing of the past.

The demo pulls together real time data through the EdgeX middleware from different common systems including POS real-time transaction log, CV-based object detection, scale solution, and RFID, and data fusion—all in a single pane of glass.

Here are some PowerPoint slides of IBM, Intel & Hewlett-Packard talking about the joint solution

https://wiki.edgexfoundry.org/downl...amp;modificationDate=1579904283000&amp;api=v2

*The Fast Track Project*

https://www.edgify.ai/retail/


Reduce time at till and selection at self-checkout by up to 98%. Computer vision-based product recognition, that continuously learns directly on the till, so the accuracy of the detection always increases.
Friction-less stores are great in theory but extremely complicated to scale in practice. Our edge training solution makes autonomous stores scalable, by having all the AI train directly on the camera. No infrastructure costs and no added complications.
Reduce incorrect selections by up to 90%. Either intentional or unintentional, use computer vision that is trained directly on the SCO itself to reduce loss by more than half!
No barcodes, no packaging, no worries. Simple USB cameras can detect the produce at close to 100% accuracy. Use as a decision support for cashiers, or to avoid consumers having to go through long and confusing menus.

https://www.edgify.ai/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/Retail_Intro.pdf






https://twitter.com/Edgify_AI/status/1277859718413930505

https://twitter.com/Edgify_AI/status/1230534216133332997

Shekel’s Visual Recognition Platform embedded with Edgify’s machine-learning training framework is the world’s first cloudless software that automatically recognises products, including fresh produce, at a retail self-checkout.

This ~45 million AUD Market Cap company allows retailers to potentially bypass expensive cloud services from Microsoft, Google and Amazon.

Sending data to the cloud is a very costly process with the Google Cloud Platform charging 1,000 stores more than US$7.2 million in cloud computing power per annum.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrpZ56IdFtg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpqwqQ1tJ4A

You can see the Shekel system 35 seconds in.

*Patnership with Madix (2nd Largest Retail Shelves Manufacturer in NA)*

https://www.bloomberg.com/press-rel...ade-product-aware-cabinets-to-retail-industry

NEW YORK -- January 13, 2020

*Madix Inc., the second largest retail shelves manufacturer in North America, and Shekel Brainweigh Ltd.* (ASX: SBW), the leader in advanced weighing technology, today announced the availability of ready-made Product Aware shelves and solutions for the retail industry.

“*By seamlessly integrating Product Aware shelves into our hardware, our customers are armed with accessible data giving them reliable inventory visibility and assisting them in addressing over-stock and out-of-stock problems, as well as better control over shrinkage*” said* Steve Kramer, VP Sales, Madix.*

“For the retail industry, this is a defined competitive edge that promotes the opportunity to increase profitability.”

*Conclusion*

So, remember - the core scales business is what drives the revenue we see today, but the innovation division is where the real potential resides. That will take a few more months/years to play out. I think most people are buying for the fully autonomous frictionless retail technology which comes with a huge addressable market. That’s still being undervalued in my humble opinion.

It should be obvious that the Capsule (in partnership with Hitachi) is the “crown jewel” or “holy grail” of retail disruption technology plays (look at the success of Amazon GO for example).

So you are probably thinking: _"This sounds great verce but it’s all just aspirational and hypothetical. When will it be put into operation?"_ Well I’m glad you asked. The answer might surprise you. And it may be sooner than you think.

The SBW Half Year Report from 31 August 2020 had a little snippet that I think a lot of people missed. Specifically, the following text:

*“Flagship micro-market project Capsule is in an advanced stage of pilot in Europe, and expected to be open to the public for trial in the second half of 2020.”*

Now you are probably wondering: _"That’s great but what if it’s just some obscure insignificant corner store somewhere?"_ Again, the answer may surprise you, and requires a little digging.

Enter Groupe Casino. A historic player in French retailing since 1898, the Casino Group is one of the world leaders in food retailing with more than 12,200 stores worldwide, located in France, Latin America and the Indian Ocean and a turnover of *37.8 billion euro*.

In their Annual Report this year, they mentioned an exciting new disruptive project they were working on with a relatively obscure company.

https://www.groupe-casino.fr/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/RapportActivite_Casino_2019_EN.pdf









And we have some commentary from SBW featured on Page 42-43 of their Annual Report plugging *"the first fully autonomous store in Europe". *I'll leave it to readers to determine the significance of being mentioned in the Annual Report of a leading mass-market retail group with billions of Euro in revenue.

The same group who claim to be the source of many innovations such as the first distributor's brand in 1901, the first self-service store in 1948 or even the display of a sell-by date on consumer products in 1959. They are always pushing the boundaries of innovation, and it's an exciting partner to have.




We do know that there are medium to high barriers to entry, and that SBW have accumulated a competitive edge with their technology iterated over several decades, with certain patents in place.

We also know that the opportunity is global in scope with a huge total addressable market (TAM) - and that traditional retail is ripe for disruption.






Remember when there were more human checkout lanes at supermarkets than self-checkout? Now it's the other way around. We are even starting to see self-checkout in Bunnings. The trend for autonomous and friction-less shopping - what some term "Grab & Go" - was inevitable. And coronavirus has only accelerated this trend.

https://www.ibtimes.com/5-tech-tren...-end-year-result-coronavirus-pandemic-3011819
*5 Tech Trends Expected To Shape Retail Through The End Of The Year As Result Of The Coronavirus Pandemic*

_“*Retailers and brands will need to collaborate more than ever with technology startups to futureproof their businesses* and be better equipped to meet fast-changing consumer demand and behavior,” Coresight said.

*Coresight reported the pandemic has piqued consumer interest in cashierless models.* 

*Technology firm Shekel Brainweigh* *said 87% of respondents to its global consumer survey indicated they would choose stores with self-checkout* over those with only cashier lines._
___________________________

So if you ask me, when you consider all the different technology projects SBW are working on - most of which we now know are "close to commercialisation"* - is 45m AUD market cap really fair value for something that has the potential to roll out globally? *I personally think it is still undervalued, but the market will eventually decide one way or the other.

Even at 32 cents as it currently stands, we are still below the IPO price when SBW first listed at 35 cents per share. How does that make any sense?

Disclosure: Holding with Conviction.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 September 2020)

a moment of truth, tomorrow, then, eh?


----------



## verce (13 September 2020)

It's going to be very odd in the morning with no buyers or sellers.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 September 2020)

verce said:


> It's going to be very odd in the morning with no buyers or sellers.



Come off it. The fills will be there. Familiarise yourself with market practices and Rules. And modern trading of price discovery.


----------



## verce (13 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Come off it. The fills will be there. Familiarise yourself with market practices and Rules. And modern trading of price discovery.




I don't suppose you could elaborate on what you mean? Are you saying it will just pick up where it left off?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 September 2020)

There's an old saying..." _If you don't know who the patsy is in the room, then it's likely you_. " @verce I thought it had been explained but you don't seem to get it. Trading halt. Then Suspension as it was more than 2 days. SBW will remain untraded, until a Market Sensitive announcement is posted. Buyers and sellers have 10 minutes to line up. And it's on again.


----------



## verce (13 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> There's an old saying..." _If you don't know who the patsy is in the room, then it's likely you_. " @verce I thought it had been explained but you don't seem to get it. Trading halt. Then Suspension as it was more than 2 days. SBW will remain untraded, until a Market Sensitive announcement is posted. Buyers and sellers have 10 minutes to line up. And it's on again.




Dona - you may want to check the latest announcements. *They lifted the suspension on Friday 11 September around 7PM.*

It will be trading tomorrow morning on open from the looks of it. I am disappointed by your hurtful comment.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 September 2020)

the market seems to be in two minds as to what SBW intends.
_"Having regard to the Company's desire to seek to strengthen its balance sheet, the Company is currently evaluating a number of options to obtain funding. While discussions regarding potential funding options available to the Company are being considered by the Board, discussions in respect of the following matters have not been finalised: 
• the amount of funding; 
• the pricing of the funding; 
• the precise form of any funding (eg. equity, debt or convertibles); and 
• at what time any funding would be forthcoming (if at all), given that any potential funding would require agreeing to the commercial terms with, and identifying, potential investors;

meaning that the Company is not in a position to provide more definitive information in respect of any potential funding and, as at the date of this announcement, any proposed funding is insufficiently definite to warrant disclosure to ASX at the time of this announcement_. "

From last week's rumour driven run-up (touched 37c on Friday) there's a bit of a holding pattern at present


----------



## frugal.rock (19 September 2020)

Coronavirus: Israel marks Jewish New Year with second lockdown
					

The nationwide measures coincide with the start of Rosh Hashanah, when families traditionally gather.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## aus_trader (19 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Coronavirus: Israel marks Jewish New Year with second lockdown
> 
> 
> The nationwide measures coincide with the start of Rosh Hashanah, when families traditionally gather.
> ...



Yeah, I also overheard on the news. They opened up the economy too early and relaxed the lockdowns too early, now having to deal with the consequences.


----------



## verce (19 September 2020)

aus_trader said:


> Yeah, I also overheard on the news. They opened up the economy too early and relaxed the lockdowns too early, now having to deal with the consequences.




Yes, very unfortunate. In my humble opinion, this only strengthens and validates the business case for autonomous retail and friction-less shopping.

Expect this to bounce back strongly on Monday now that the panic sellers are out.


----------



## frugal.rock (19 September 2020)

verce said:


> Yes, very unfortunate. In my humble opinion, this only strengthens and validates the business case for autonomous retail and friction-less shopping.
> 
> Expect this to bounce back strongly on Monday now that the panic sellers are out.



Agreed on the first instance, however the second instance will have to be a wait and see job. 

(Hope I am wrong, however I am thinking that the smart money may already be out, and we're now waiting on the dumb money sheepish reaction to follow) I expect the support to be clear enough when it shows up though.

Another average in opportunity perhaps? 
(I don't mind averaging in but averaging out needs to happen then too, when the opportunity presents, which it has/did)
Cheers.


----------



## aus_trader (20 September 2020)

verce said:


> Yes, very unfortunate. In my humble opinion, this only strengthens and validates the business case for autonomous retail and friction-less shopping.
> 
> Expect this to bounce back strongly on Monday now that the panic sellers are out.



I could be wrong, but I am going to agree with @frugal.rock. Yes there may be some longer term benefits if they can deploy more of the autonomous shopping into the lockdowns but could take time. In the very near term, a 2nd lockdown isn't going to be good.


----------



## verce (21 September 2020)

Seems to be holding up okay today.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 September 2020)

verce said:


> Seems to be holding up okay today.



low volume (only $30K traded so far) but yes, active buying


----------



## over9k (21 September 2020)

Have not bought, still on the fence about it. Hoping you convince me


----------



## verce (21 September 2020)

New appointment announcement.

_"Previously, Mr Leshem was at 3M, a multinational engineering conglomerate, as Director of
Transportation Safety Division in the US. He was largely responsible for mergers, acquisitions and
integrations and strategic and operational management of the business, working within budgets of
US$350-600 million."_

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3M*

*3M made $32.8 billion in total sales in 2018, and ranked number 95 in the Fortune 500 list of the largest United States corporations by total revenue*.[9] As of 2018, the company had approximately 93,500 employees, and had operations in more than 70 countries.[2]


----------



## over9k (21 September 2020)

Keep going verce. You have me watching.


----------



## kenny (21 September 2020)

Not holding currently, @verce but watching closely to enter. I'm interested to see if the CEO's networks can land SBW a contract. I'm still wondering what persuaded someone with those credentials to take on the helm of SBW. Similarly with the most recent appointment. Both are positive signs as long as they aren't being given extravagantly generous incentives.


----------



## verce (21 September 2020)

kenny said:


> Not holding currently, @verce but watching closely to enter. I'm interested to see if the CEO's networks can land SBW a contract. I'm still wondering what persuaded someone with those credentials to take on the helm of SBW. Similarly with the most recent appointment. Both are positive signs as long as they aren't being given extravagantly generous incentives.




Hi Kenny

You raise a good question. They now have 2 new experienced executives on-board of quite a high caliber, which is quite a coup for a micro-cap stock.

*Mr Leshem’s appointment completes the management restructure, which saw Arik Schor appointed as Chairman and CEO of Shekel Brainweigh on 30 July 2020.*

At face value it seems pretty positive (in my personal opinion) and I am hoping they will receive a fair and non-exorbitant salary. I think the key will be finding a good way to link their remuneration with the long-term significant success and sales by the company. That way everyone benefits.

This may be what is required to reinvigorate the company with new blood for the next stage of commercialisation.


----------



## aus_trader (22 September 2020)

I think the 2nd lockdown in Israel is not having a negative effect on the share price or it's already factored in.

You may be on the verge of some price money on the monthly competition with SBW @verce


----------



## verce (27 September 2020)

aus_trader said:


> I think the 2nd lockdown in Israel is not having a negative effect on the share price or it's already factored in.
> 
> You may be on the verge of some price money on the monthly competition with SBW @verce




Looks like I won't be winning anything this month. Maybe in October.

Here is some more Intel stuff I found the other day. Looks like SBW is in auspicious company. Enjoy.

https://newsroom.intel.com/video-archive/video-2020-nrf-flooid-intelligent-loss-prevention-b-roll/

*Intel understands that in today’s retail world the smallest things can make the biggest impact.* From an extra minute a customer spends in the checkout line to the placement of a T-shirt in a store, Intel edge, artificial intelligence and vision technologies give retailers the ability to see, learn and make decisions like never before — all while creating customer experiences that drive better business outcomes.

*Loss prevention at self-checkout is only the beginning*. *A unique collaboration of six partners*, inspired by the spirit of Intel’s Open Retail Initiative...

https://vimeo.com/intelpr/review/383823641/ab0567ebeb


----------



## verce (8 October 2020)

An article in French for anyone who can read it.









						Casino présente à son tour un magasin autonome, BlackBox, mais sans application ni caméra
					

Exploité sous enseigne Monop’, BlackBox est la nouvelle démonstration en matière d’innovation digitale du groupe Casino. Il diffère de...-Digital Retail




					www.usine-digitale.fr
				




For this, *Casino still relied on technological partners: the Israeli Shekel Brainweigh for the sensors*, as well as Ingenico , the group CB, and Oreka, a Reunionese company which publishes open source POS software

Some interesting bits when I plugged into Google Translate.

*“Unlike a store, there is no need to obtain a permit and no real estate costs, which is a game-changer for profitability.”

"We have a development plan which is bound to evolve according to the health situation , continues Olivier Régo. The technology is expected to be used in traditional stores, especially with franchisees."*


----------



## verce (9 October 2020)




----------



## verce (9 October 2020)

https://www.lineaires.com/la-distribution/les-nouveaux-formats-automatises-de-monoprix

https://fr.news.yahoo.com/monoprix-...0825129.html?soc_src=social-sh&amp;soc_trk=ma

https://www.ecommercemag.fr/Themati...nte-Black-Box-son-magasin-autonome-352990.htm

*The technology "built from A to Z in-house" by the Casino group, owner of Monoprix, is based solely on an intelligent food weighing system developed by Shekel Brainweigh*. It is not essential to download an application either, as access to the container store is done directly with your bank card. The margin of error would be minimal, according to the sign, of the order of 1% after the few weeks of tests carried out by the 1,200 employees of the headquarters.

*'A dozen openings on this model' scheduled for 2021*

*Monoprix wants to set up these new independent stores in "flow areas", such as train stations or airports, campuses or even hospital car parks.* This point-of-sale format avoids the cost of renting square meters, but also personnel costs or time-consuming authorization requests. Two parking spaces, an electrical supply and a 4G connection allow the container to be put into operation, once equipped.

*The technology developed is based on a weighing solution that makes it possible to identify items using sensors, which identify variations in weight, and artificial intelligence algorithms from the Israeli start-up Shekel.* The device does not include image recognition of objects, the sign however indicates "an error rate of 1%".


----------



## verce (10 October 2020)




----------



## So_Cynical (10 October 2020)

verce said:


>




So basically a big walk in smart vending machine.


----------



## verce (10 October 2020)

So_Cynical said:


> So basically a big walk in smart vending machine.




I suppose if you really wanted to distill it into its simplest form, that’s not entirely inaccurate.

Inventory management data is communicated in real-time to the operator so restocking is streamlined. When buying from a micro-market cooler cabinet rather than a vending machine, customers open the door and on average take 3 items compared with the traditional 1 item per transaction. Sales should see an uptick as a result.

The real winner is the fact there are no staff costs, nor shrinkage which costs billions of losses annually, and it’s a socially distanced frictionless alternative perfect for airports and train stations.

It’s essentially Amazon Go class technology without the privacy concerns that come with cameras. It’s all based on patented weight sensors. Which makes it suitable for strict privacy regimes like GDPR in Europe.

Looking forward to another update on how the Fast Track technology is going with Edgify (which automatically recognises fresh produce at checkout)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 October 2020)

And Covid relevant. Only one customer inside at any one time


----------



## verce (10 October 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> And Covid relevant. Only one customer inside at any one time




Indeed. Here’s another brief video of the whole experience.



While the 1 customer limit is enforced here, the Hitachi variant using LIDAR technology allows for tracking multiple people in the Capsule simultaneously.


----------



## aus_trader (12 October 2020)

Something has caused a big jump in stock price, gapping up with volume.

No recent announcements, so something must be up for the eager buying ?

SBW:


----------



## verce (12 October 2020)

I think it's probably the news about Groupe Casino. It's quite a significant player in retail. And it's the perfect solution for the coronavirus crisis.


----------



## verce (15 October 2020)

Shekel Brainweigh (ASX: SBW) Smart Shelves for Autonomous Retail Drive Casino Groupe New Automated Store in Paris
					

ASX-listed technology start-up Shekel Brainweigh (ASX: SBW) has played a key role in the launch of a Capsule store for Casino Groups Monoprix, in France.




					finance.yahoo.com
				




SYDNEY, Oct. 15, 2020 /PRNewswire/ -- ASX-listed technology start-up *Shekel Brainweigh* (ASX: SBW) has played a key role in the launch of a Capsule store for Casino Groups Monoprix, in France.

On the launch, Shekel Brainweigh Australia Manager Danny Nadri said: _"It is exciting for Shekel Brainweigh that our AI-driven Product Aware smart shelves are driving this *world first trial*."_

_"Autonomous shopping and checkout experiences are the way of the future. *We have experienced similar interest in Australia for autonomous shopping, and we look forward to introducing similar product trials in the future.*"_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 November 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> The context. 3 announcements at 7:15pm obviously in some order.
> Speeding ticket replied to.
> Funding or balance sheet options discussed, (I read into it they have had a sophisticated offer, just a guess though)
> Trading again Monday morning...
> ...



since the "flurry" of announcements in early September and a sharp jump, things have gone very quiet for SBW (and fanboy Verce). The ASX response letter drew reference to funding options ... dated 11 Sept:







> _Having regard to the Company's desire to seek to strengthen its balance sheet, the Company is currently evaluating a number of options to obtain funding. While discussions regarding potential funding options available to the Company are being considered by the Board, discussions in respect of the following matters have not been finalised: _
> _• the amount of funding;
> • the pricing of the funding;
> • the precise form of any funding (eg. equity, debt or convertibles); and _
> _• at what time any funding would be forthcoming (if at all), given that any potential funding would require agreeing to the commercial terms with, and identifying, potential investors,_



Since then, nothing, no news no progress. For a minnow $30mill MC debt laden cash bleeding outfit, this cannot be optimal.

Recent shareprice moves show the lack of interest: Three months, daily


----------



## verce (24 November 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> since the "flurry" of announcements in early September and a sharp jump, things have gone very quiet for SBW (and fanboy Verce). The ASX response letter drew reference to funding options ... dated 11 Sept:
> Since then, nothing, no news no progress. For a minnow $30mill MC debt laden cash bleeding outfit, this cannot be optimal.
> 
> Recent shareprice moves show the lack of interest: Three months, daily
> View attachment 115139




You seem very agitated Dona. Sometimes patience is called for when it comes to investing in micro-caps. Anticipating some sort of capital restructure before the end of the year. Everything seems to be on track as far as I'm concerned.

I will provide further updates when we actually get more news to discuss. Until then, not much that hasn't already been discussed in detail!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 November 2020)

verce said:


> You seem very agitated Dona. Sometimes patience is called for when it comes to investing in micro-caps. Anticipating some sort of capital restructure before the end of the year. Everything seems to be on track as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I will provide further updates when we actually get more news to discuss. Until then, not much that hasn't already been discussed in detail!



Thanks for the "advice".


----------



## aus_trader (25 November 2020)

Well, given that it's a small market cap stock with some future potential, I've put on a small minimalist holding during this pull back.

Unless this thing turns into a major downtrend, I'll have to hold through volatility that usually comes with microcaps like these...

I did notice there is some chart support at around current levels:





Not sure how reliable technical patterns such as support and resistance are on microcaps, these illiquid stocks can turn on a dime from my experience  , so as always DYOR.


----------



## over9k (25 November 2020)

We really need a proper proof of concept - an implementation somewhere that actually works/makes someone else order more. 

Once the snowball's in motion, then I'll buy.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 January 2021)

*Recent Announcements*
3 Month​ *No Recent Announcements available within this timeframe*​


----------



## peter2 (4 January 2021)

COVID lockdowns around the world, especially in Germany have pretty much halted development in many small cap companies. Most businesses have only been allowed one or two people inside at a time. Research labs closed, logistics unable to be packed and shipped etc.


----------



## aus_trader (5 January 2021)

peter2 said:


> COVID lockdowns around the world, especially in Germany have pretty much halted development in many small cap companies. Most businesses have only been allowed one or two people inside at a time. Research labs closed, logistics unable to be packed and shipped etc.



But I thought this Israeli company was powering ahead even in the COVID environment... ?

So, as @Dona Ferentes pointed out, surprised to see no announcements for the last 3 months !


----------



## peter2 (5 January 2021)

Covid lockdowns are preventing development throughout the world. Marketing departments have no new info to release. They're having difficulty producing any news because of the timeline uncertainty.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 January 2021)

aus_trader said:


> ... surprised to see no announcements for the last 3 months !



I must have tickled them into activity


> the agreement based on the Memorandum of Understanding with UK software company, Edgify, as announced on 1 August 2019 , has been terminated.
> (Non _Market Sensitive_)




I read that Israel has already given vaccines to >10% of population, in a week.


----------



## aus_trader (5 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I must have tickled them into activity
> 
> 
> I read that Israel has already given vaccines to >10% of population, in a week.



I also read a news headline somewhere (can't remember source) that Israel is leading the vaccination of a country's citizens, globally speaking 💉


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 January 2021)

aus_trader said:


> I also read a news headline somewhere (can't remember source) that Israel is leading the vaccination of a country's citizens, globally speaking












						Coronavirus: Israel leads vaccine race with 12% given jab
					

With more than 1m people inoculated, Israel has by far the highest vaccination rate in the world.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## aus_trader (5 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Coronavirus: Israel leads vaccine race with 12% given jab
> 
> 
> With more than 1m people inoculated, Israel has by far the highest vaccination rate in the world.
> ...



That's it


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 January 2021)

aus_trader said:


> But I thought this Israeli company was powering ahead even in the COVID environment... ?
> 
> So, as @Dona Ferentes pointed out, surprised to see no announcements for the last 3 months !



Here's an announcement

*Trading Halt announcement in relation to a material capital raising;*

Going to be an ouch moment, I suspect.

(_Sold a while ago_)


----------



## aus_trader (15 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Here's an announcement
> 
> *Trading Halt announcement in relation to a material capital raising;*
> 
> ...



I am surprised they didn't raise when they pumped up the price to around 30c with all those progress announcements about their technology.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 January 2021)

_Placement of A$2.1m to  Sophisticated and Professional Investors at  *  $0.16    *per    share    with    one    attaching    option    per share    exercisable at $0.32    for    12    months    following    issue    for    every    two    Shares    issued       _
_Placement    price    of    A$0.16    per    share    represents    a    19.8%    discount    to    the    10 Day VWAP       _
_Funds    will    be    used    for    product    development    in    the    company’s    Retail    Innovation    and    Shekel Scales divisions, and    advancing    the    Go    To    Market    strategy    of    its    autonomous    micro    store    and    micro    market    coolers_
Bird in hand now valued (by sophisticates, no less) at 16c; brace for 32c?


----------



## aus_trader (19 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _Placement of A$2.1m to  Sophisticated and Professional Investors at  *  $0.16    *per    share    with    one    attaching    option    per share    exercisable at $0.32    for    12    months    following    issue    for    every    two    Shares    issued       _
> _Placement    price    of    A$0.16    per    share    represents    a    19.8%    discount    to    the    10 Day VWAP       _
> _Funds    will    be    used    for    product    development    in    the    company’s    Retail    Innovation    and    Shekel Scales divisions, and    advancing    the    Go    To    Market    strategy    of    its    autonomous    micro    store    and    micro    market    coolers_
> Bird in hand now valued (by sophisticates, no less) at 16c; brace for 32c?



I wander if this will put a temp floor at around 16c. It's almost there anyway, just 1c off from today's low !


----------



## verce (21 January 2021)

Very disappointing.


----------



## aus_trader (21 January 2021)

Maybe has a long term potential if they develop and market the technology properly. Not sure at this stage...


----------



## over9k (21 January 2021)

I'm calling it: This is a total non-starter. 



(you can all expect it to skyrocket now)


----------



## aus_trader (27 January 2021)

verce said:


> Very disappointing.



Agree, slipping further with big volume.


----------



## So_Cynical (27 January 2021)

aus_trader said:


> Agree, slipping further with big volume.




Cue the true believers - this type of tech is inevitable.


----------



## over9k (27 January 2021)

Yeah but when?


----------



## aus_trader (29 January 2021)

So_Cynical said:


> Cue the true believers - this type of tech is inevitable.



OK I might put on a small position for the long term in the near future, but where's the bottom ?


----------



## over9k (29 January 2021)

Some time in the future.


----------



## aus_trader (29 January 2021)

Looks like in a downtrend to me ATM !


----------

